# Old failed & tired Twisper



## Faraaz (12/7/16)

Hi

I am a newbie, forgive me if i am breaking any rules

ive been a twisper since they exist, bought one, lasted until the warranty expired, 6 months smoking again and then bought another one and the cycle continued

27 december i bought an edge and it has given up again, battery connector issues, apparently thats my fault, im sure thats why the new x is out with the base fitted to the battery, i really want to give that a try but i know they are going to fail me again 

i dont like the big vaping machines i see and i really dont understand the terminology etc , 

i basically need something thats almost as easy as buying a packet of cigarettes and a lighter & obviously not costing me more then that either 

just need something sleek and simple like a twisp edge, not those big batteries etc, the twisp has got me hooked for the looks nothing else, 

could someone please help


----------



## shaunnadan (12/7/16)

Ego AIO - stealthily and simple device. Straight foward to use with no frills and affordable enough to replace if it breaks. 

I just2 - slightly thicker that the usual pens but not too thick that's its not pocket friendly. More power and offers a bit of customisation with tanks that can be used.

Subvod - sleeker than the I just2 but not as much power. Paired with an amazing tank that proven to be a crowd favourite (subtank nano) 

Outside of those options your looking at bigger devices

Reactions: Agree 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Nova69 (12/7/16)

I think the ego aio is just what you looking for.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Coco (12/7/16)

Joyetech AIO is a nice device to get you off the cigarettes. Cheap, does cigarette-type-draws nicely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/16)

I feel your pain @Faraaz, we would all love our stuff to last forever but unfortunately we are dealing with fine electronics mostly mass produced in China. Some are made better than others but generally speaking, the smaller and cheaper they get the quicker they fall apart or fail. This is why most of us have _at least_ one backup device.

Also keep in mind that there may be a product or two out there that are the cheaper type but dressed up in fancy packaging with a price tag to make you believe you're getting quality. All the devices that @shaunnadan mentioned above are great, any of those should take you far.

In my book any device that gives me what I need and lasts longer than a carton of cigarettes is worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Faraaz (12/7/16)

Thanks Shaun for putting it so simple I really appreciate it 

I don't mind paying for an item of it's going to last and give me hassle free vaping , I'm not expecting it to last for 4-5 years , neither 6-12 months , unless I'm lost somewhere if I'm expecting it to last longer then 6 months ?


----------



## Caveman (12/7/16)

Faraaz said:


> Thanks Shaun for putting it so simple I really appreciate it
> 
> I don't mind paying for an item of it's going to last and give me hassle free vaping , I'm not expecting it to last for 4-5 years , neither 6-12 months , unless I'm lost somewhere if I'm expecting it to last longer then 6 months ?


Taking care of the device, not dropping it (too often ) cleaning it regularly should see it last quite a bit longer than 6 months. The AIO is a fantastic little device and I have gotten 2 smokers onto vaping with it. One of them is still exclusively using the AIO and refuses to get anything else. 

At their price point, R300 - R400 it is definitely worth every penny.


----------



## Faraaz (12/7/16)

Haha trust me in taking care of these things , I used a twisp clearo for a long time

One drop on the carpet and the tank would crack and one tilt the wrong way and liquid would be oozing out 

So I guess me wanting to spend between a R1000 and R1500 and wanting it to last for atleast two years is a no no ? Lol 

What would you reckon on how long the coil would last for about a 15 a day smoker ?


----------



## Caveman (12/7/16)

Faraaz said:


> Haha trust me in taking care of these things , I used a twisp clearo for a long time
> 
> One drop on the carpet and the tank would crack and one tilt the wrong way and liquid would be oozing out
> 
> ...



Haha not impossible that it could last 2 years, but electronics these days are made to break... 

Very difficult to say as the amount we vape is not directly related to how much we smoked. At least not for me it's not. I went from 30 a day smoker to an IJust2 starter kit and the coils lasted me about a week. 

The friend I have that is using the Ego AIO uses a coil about a week and a half, from 20 a day minimum. So anything from a week to 2 weeks depending on how much you use it and how many different flavors go through it.


----------



## Faraaz (12/7/16)

Thanks I really appreciate the help , would you not recommend the ijust2 for me ?


----------



## Caveman (12/7/16)

Faraaz said:


> Thanks I really appreciate the help , would you not recommend the ijust2 for me ?



I would, it is fairly bulky though and is really a DL (Direct Lung) type of device, at least the IJust2 tank that comes with it is made for DL. As far as I know the Twisps are all MTL (Mouth To Lung) that simulate the draw and hit of a real cigarette. My best advice would be to look up your closest vapeshop, give them a shout and go and test and feel the devices for yourself. They can let you try all the different juices and you can feel and hold the devices to see if they are comfortable for you.


----------



## Faraaz (12/7/16)

Thanks will do that 

Closest would be joburg and that's like 200km from me lol 

I thought vaping would work out cheaper but I guess once I'm sorted it will fall into place 

Thanks once again


----------



## Jan (12/7/16)

If you look after these thing they can last a long time. My ego one just celebrated it's 2nd anniversary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (12/7/16)

Faraaz said:


> Thanks will do that
> 
> Closest would be joburg and that's like 200km from me lol
> 
> ...


 
haha 200km is a bit far, in that case I would go with the Ego AIO, it's very well priced and is a great device to start off with and similar form factor to what you are used to. 

Vaping does not start off cheaper for sure, but it does become cheaper. The initial investment is high, but it quickly pays for itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (12/7/16)

With all the great reviews, the AIO is a sure winner, and especially at the price.
I love my iJust2, actually vaping it right now, it is a really trusty device, holds a lot of juice (5/5.5ml?).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (13/7/16)

Caramia said:


> With all the great reviews, the AIO is a sure winner, and especially at the price.
> I love my iJust2, actually vaping it right now, it is a really trusty device, holds a lot of juice (5/5.5ml?).



I agree, I tried the MTL devices when I attempted to quit, none of which help me a lot, I still smoked while vaping, After i purchased the Ijust2 I could go days without a cigarette and eventually stopped smoking on "occasions" as well, The 2 Ijust batteries i have are more than a year old and still going strong, the fire button's springs does not function anymore but the button still works. (at least one full charge per day each, rotated with my Evic Mini)

So I would recomend the Ijust2, (for me the MTL devices did not do the job)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faraaz (13/7/16)

Thanks everyone 

I do go to the zone at Rosebank once in a blue moon though, there is a store I noticed , not sure how good it is ? Seemed like a pop up store


----------



## AniDey (3/9/16)

@Faraaz , it's been a while since you posted this, but Google tells me there is a Vapeking in Klerksdorp and a Vape Cartel in Potch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

